# Gander Mountain Sausage Stuffer Issues



## chris1825 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi, I have the old larger gander mountain stuffer with metal gears. Made tons of sausage with it. But lately even with water added and stuffing 1.5" summer sausage casings I literally can't crank the thing. Am I missing something? Or could something have broken I should check? TIA.


----------



## kit s (Apr 18, 2019)

Have you cleaned the push screw? It may need a god cleaning and food grade lube. That was my problem at least with my stuffer.


----------



## biteme7951 (Apr 18, 2019)

Things to check...
Is there gunk in the o-ring groove?
Is the o-ring still pliable and compressible?
Food grade grease on gears and shaft?
Can you freely move the plunger with no meat in it? (If the drum gets dropped or bumped it can get out of round)
Stuffing immediately after mixing or letting meat set up overnight before stuffing?
Are you getting weak in your old age? (just kidding)

Barry.


----------



## chris1825 (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes free when empty. No im not weak, or that old yet. Lmao. I will get some grease and try that.


----------



## biteme7951 (Apr 18, 2019)

A very light coating of Pam spray or vegetable oil on the o-ring and inside of drum and snout helps too.

Barry.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2019)

I use Crisco on the o-ring and canister...  BIG help....


----------



## kit s (Apr 18, 2019)

Like Dave I also use a little coating of crisco on my "O" ring as well as a little on my stuffing tube.


----------

